# KoRn effect pedals



## phantom911 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone new what effect pedals KoRn used for the intros of "Falling Away From Me" and "Freak On A Leash." Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2007)

Falling away from me sounds like flange with some delay.. Freak on a leash I'm not too sure.. Some sort of mod.. flange? chorus? 

Its so hard with Korn cause they have used so many pedals in the studio..


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm jumping the Flange wagon here. Maybe a fast-moving chorus og Phaser, who knows..

Stomp on some boxes and twist some knobs. Then you just might find that sound, or better yet, find something cool to call your own. 
I strongly suggest you skip on to the latter immediately, actually


----------



## Splees (Nov 24, 2007)

I know they used EHX Small Stone phasers a lot around that time.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Nov 24, 2007)

the intro to falling away from me was a light tremolo effect, a rocktron model. i can't remember the specific name. there was also a little reverb, whether it was natural or a pedal is up for debate. the only effect used on freak on a leash that i can remember was a flanger for munkys part of the verses. use google and do some searching, it shouldn't be too hard to find if you're looking at post life is peachy korn. look at guitargeek.com for a start then go from there.

and this should also have been posted in the gear section btw.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm embarassed to say this, but the intro to Freak on a Leash was a Big Muff running into some stupid high-gain amp - either the VH4 or the Triple Rec, I forget which. But I hate them, so ignore me.


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2007)

Haunted Cereal said:


> the intro to falling away from me was a light tremolo effect, a rocktron model.



I knew I heard a slight tremolo in there


----------



## phantom911 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the help, if i were to get a flanger, would digitech be a good brand?


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2007)

I would suggest boss pedals  

Digitech are cool but I like Boss the best


----------



## Shannon (Nov 24, 2007)

Head's 1999 rig:






Munky's 1999 rig:


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2007)

did you get that off guitargeek?


----------



## Shannon (Nov 24, 2007)

Man....you're good.


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Man....you're good.



 You being sarcastic? 

Actually I meant _how_ did you get it off guitargeek


----------



## Shooter (Nov 25, 2007)

I heard that the intro to Falling Away From Me was done with a little delay and a little chorus. I'm not sure what modulation they might be doing on Freak on a Leash, but I know there's a whammy pedal on at least Munky's part, so it sounds an octave higher than he plays it (when he does it live, he uses the whammy to slide from the low octave to the high). I think they were using a Boss CE-5 Chorus Ensemble, an Ibanez Tone-Lok DE-7 Delay, and a Boss RV-5 Reverb at some point... I saw some more recent diagrams like the ones Shannon posted, I think from 2002. I believe they were using Mesas and Diezels back in '98 and '99. Yea, I'm a bit of a Korn fan, I'm not afraid to admit it.


----------



## Nats (Nov 25, 2007)

i'll dig up a guitar world where they said it. then i'll get back to you

Freak on a leash:
Head - Amp is clean, Boss RV-3 reverb/delay, Boss CE-5 Chorus
Munky - Digitech XP100 Whammy Wah set to preset 13

Falling away from me:
Head - Delay


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 25, 2007)

in the falling away from me, he was actually using 3 pedals at the same time for the intro part, and he had the same setup when they played the entire Issues album on the night of it´s release, at the Apollo... i remember this, because when they go over to the heavy part right after it, Head had to place his foot over all 3 pedals to switch them off... for touring, he simplified it down to 2 pedals i think...


----------



## Decipher (Nov 26, 2007)

For the intro to Falling Away from me was done with a Dunlop Uni-Vibe, Reverb and delay. I read that Head's tech use to do the switching for him on that song once in a while.

The intro stuff for Freak on a Leash was Whammy up an octave, Reverb, Delay and the Electro Harmonix Small Stone set with a high rate for the almost "chorusy" sound.


----------



## SEVEN7 (Sep 27, 2018)

Falling away from me boss ce-5 boss rv-3 or 5. He used the 3 but uses the 5 now live. Munky on freak, uses distortion xp-100 whammy on 13 presenting toe down with a small stone on fast no color. For the end note


----------



## JSanta (Sep 27, 2018)

Holy necrobump batman!


----------



## Smoked Porter (Sep 27, 2018)

Whew lordy.

Just wanna clear up some of the misinformation in here before this probably gets locked, it was actually a KhoRus pedal.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 27, 2018)

This forum was already up on 2007? 

Kinda OT but I remember when I started playing guitar and my first amp was this shitty valvestate Kustom combo which had a built in chorus. I didn't even know what chorus was back then but when I messed around with it I noticed I could make the exact tone of the left guitar track in the Freak on a Leash riff.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 27, 2018)

Kaura said:


> This forum was already up on 2007?
> 
> Kinda OT but I remember when I started playing guitar and my first amp was this shitty valvestate Kustom combo which had a built in chorus. I didn't even know what chorus was back then but when I messed around with it I noticed I could make the exact tone of the left guitar track in the Freak on a Leash riff.




Pretty sure SS has been around since 04


----------

